# Anyone living in Madinaty?



## busy woman

Would like to know how it is to live in Madinaty. Are all the facilities open as what is mentioned at the official website? What is the distance ( in time) from Madinaty to the Modern English school? Is there a supermarket? Hope someone can give me more info. Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I would have to ask... where is Madinaty?

Never heard of it, so many satellite towns pop up here I never know where I am,


----------



## busy woman

MaidenScotland said:


> I would have to ask... where is Madinaty?
> 
> Never heard of it, so many satellite towns pop up here I never know where I am,


Just outside New Cairo. Close to Al Rehab. Master Plan


----------



## aykalam

busy woman said:


> Would like to know how it is to live in Madinaty. Are all the facilities open as what is mentioned at the official website? What is the distance ( in time) from Madinaty to the Modern English school? Is there a supermarket? Hope someone can give me more info. Thank you.


Hi BW

I don't live there but have friends who moved from Al Rehab to Madinaty earlier this year. Their kids attend MES (my daughter does too) and driving time should be approx. 40 minutes, but you'd also depend on traffic on the Suez Rd, which can be chaotic... and very scary.

There is a Metro supermarket, that's been open for quite a while now but not all the facilities mentioned on the website are e.g. the club is not fully operational yet. (Do not believe anything you see in ANY Egyptian website, not even photos).

I have visited once and to me it seemed like a ghost town yet, in my opinion Madinaty is probably a good investment i.e. if you don't need to move in for a while but I would not want to live there right now.

Are you working at MES?


----------



## busy woman

aykalam said:


> Hi BW
> 
> I don't live there but have friends who moved from Al Rehab to Madinaty earlier this year. Their kids attend MES (my daughter does too) and driving time should be approx. 40 minutes, but you'd also depend on traffic on the Suez Rd, which can be chaotic... and very scary.
> 
> There is a Metro supermarket, that's been open for quite a while now but not all the facilities mentioned on the website are e.g. the club is not fully operational yet. (Do not believe anything you see in ANY Egyptian website, not even photos).
> 
> I have visited once and to me it seemed like a ghost town yet, in my opinion Madinaty is probably a good investment i.e. if you don't need to move in for a while but I would not want to live there right now.
> 
> Are you working at MES?


Thanks for your info. The houses I found there for rent look nice ( real picture not a drawing) and thats why they are cheap if not much is open and you'll have to live on a building site.. My husband will be working for MES soon so I am looking around on the internet to get some idea about prices and best place to live. Not easy..


----------



## MaidenScotland

busy woman said:


> Thanks for your info. The houses I found there for rent look nice ( real picture not a drawing) and thats why they are cheap if not much is open and you'll have to live on a building site.. My husband will be working for MES soon so I am looking around on the internet to get some idea about prices and best place to live. Not easy..




A real picture doesn't mean to say it's the picture of the house they say they are renting.. Living on a building site is not good as they often work during the night when deliveries take place. Plus you will want to be able to walk to a shop etc and to have some sort of social life..think carefully.

Maiden


----------



## busy woman

MaidenScotland said:


> A real picture doesn't mean to say it's the picture of the house they say they are renting.. Living on a building site is not good as they often work during the night when deliveries take place. Plus you will want to be able to walk to a shop etc and to have some sort of social life..think carefully.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for your advice, I know all of this, was just wondering if anyone living there already. I only assume it is a building site as not much seems to be open. 
I will never rent without seeing it first as you hear people do sometimes.. One of the
many traps living abroad..


----------



## meb01999

my husband and i toured a few villas in madinaty about a month ago. it really truly IS that nice. honestly, the pictures online didn't even do them justice. (i swear i don't work for for the development). the houses are on cul-de-sacs and have rolling green hills. and yes - they are CHEAP!!! i was sorely disappointed when my husband decided that he preferred 6th of october. but really, madinaty is by far the closest i have seen to "home" in this entire country.

it is a ghost town. the metro is open. there are a few pharmacies. it has water, electricity, satellite and internet.

madinaty was a HUGE master planned community that ended up in a big monetary scandal - and subsequently has totally fizzled. they are trying to build it back up... the security is ridiculous. there is one gate and you have to give your ID a few times to get to the living areas.

driving time will be significant. i don't know where MES is located exactly, but it is only about a 5 minute drive from CES. it takes a good ten-fifteen minutes to get out of the neighborhood though.


----------



## busy woman

meb01999 said:


> my husband and i toured a few villas in madinaty about a month ago. it really truly IS that nice. honestly, the pictures online didn't even do them justice. (i swear i don't work for for the development). the houses are on cul-de-sacs and have rolling green hills. and yes - they are CHEAP!!! i was sorely disappointed when my husband decided that he preferred 6th of october. but really, madinaty is by far the closest i have seen to "home" in this entire country.
> 
> it is a ghost town. the metro is open. there are a few pharmacies. it has water, electricity, satellite and internet.
> 
> madinaty was a HUGE master planned community that ended up in a big monetary scandal - and subsequently has totally fizzled. they are trying to build it back up... the security is ridiculous. there is one gate and you have to give your ID a few times to get to the living areas.
> 
> driving time will be significant. i don't know where MES is located exactly, but it is only about a 5 minute drive from CES. it takes a good ten-fifteen minutes to get out of the neighborhood though.


Thank you for your reply! Hopefully they built it up nicely as it was meant to be in their flashy adverts. I will have a look there when we arrive.


----------



## txlstewart

No adverts!!!!!


----------



## t. Morse

*Where to live Al Rehab or Madinaty*



aykalam said:


> Hi BW
> 
> I don't live there but have friends who moved from Al Rehab to Madinaty earlier this year. Their kids attend MES (my daughter does too) and driving time should be approx. 40 minutes, but you'd also depend on traffic on the Suez Rd, which can be chaotic... and very scary.
> 
> There is a Metro supermarket, that's been open for quite a while now but not all the facilities mentioned on the website are e.g. the club is not fully operational yet. (Do not believe anything you see in ANY Egyptian website, not even photos).
> 
> I have visited once and to me it seemed like a ghost town yet, in my opinion Madinaty is probably a good investment i.e. if you don't need to move in for a while but I would not want to live there right now.
> 
> Are you working at MES?



Hi

I am moving to Cairo next month and have been asked to choose where I would like to live. My Job is based in Madinaty but I have been told that Al Rehab has a bit more life about it. 

Could you please tell me any information about the 2 places:

Is Madinaty still being built?
What facilities and amenities are there?
What is the commute like between the 2 by bus?
How early do the buses start?
Are there expat communities in either city?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## aykalam

t. Morse said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to Cairo next month and have been asked to choose where I would like to live. My Job is based in Madinaty but I have been told that Al Rehab has a bit more life about it.
> 
> Could you please tell me any information about the 2 places:
> 
> Is Madinaty still being built?
> What facilities and amenities are there?
> What is the commute like between the 2 by bus?
> How early do the buses start?
> Are there expat communities in either city?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Hi t. Morse,

I haven't been to Madinaty for a couple of years and my friends no longer live there, but I would say that Rehab is a far more established compound, with definitely more life to it.
Both are still being built (yes, they are still building inside Rehab), but these are huge compounds, with some residential areas ready to live in away from any construction work.
Rehab has a couple of malls, sports club, supermarkets, medical centre, banks, food courts. I'm not sure what facilities are available in Madinaty and I have no idea about the commute between the two areas by bus, or how early the buses start, but a drive from Rehab to Madinaty should take around 30 minutes, depending on traffic on the Suez Rd. 
Rehab used to be full of expats but many left after the 2011 revolution and never came back. There are still some expats, many are school teachers working in the international schools in New Cairo. 

Good luck with the move!


----------



## NileshMore

Hi, I am living right now in Madinaty, I found it quite peaceful and it is a good place to live. You have everything inside, school, mall, pharmacy, sports club and many more.


----------

